# Karpfen Schonzeit



## Mario84 (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Möchte nächsten Mittwoch am Irrsee gerne Nachtfischen aber der Karpfen ist gerade geschont .Darf ich trotzdem auf Karpfen fischen wenn ich sie wieder zurücksetze ?#t

oder auf was könt ich als alternative fischen ( Mit Waller u. Aal schauts in dem Gewässer nicht so gut aus )


----------



## RickyMike (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Schonzeit*

Hallo Mario,

sag mal ist C+R in Deutschland nicht verboten ?
und mal ehrlich, findest du es gut auf einen Fisch zu angeln der in der Schonzeit ist !

Wenn es dort keine anderen Alternativen für Dich gibt, dann las es lieber oder geh wo anderst angeln.
Grüßle
Mike


----------



## Mario84 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Schonzeit*

Dieser see liegt in Österreich und da ist C+R erlaubt auserdem lass ich sowiso jeden Karpen wieder frei egal ob Schonzeit oder nicht . Alternativ hab ich leider kein Gewässer weil ganz Österreich weit der Karpfen geschont ist, sonst würde ich auf ein anderes Gewässer ausweichen.
Ich glaube nicht das ich dem Fisch hier großen schaden zufüge wen ich in der Schonzeit fange und wieder freilasse!!


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Schonzeit*

Hallo,

Wenn Schonzeit dann Schonzeit!Und in dieser Zeit ist das gezielte beangeln auf die geschonte Art nunmal nicht zulässig. Der Begriff Schonzeit ist doch selbstklärend........


----------



## Mario84 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Schonzeit*

das wolt ich wissen !!
ob nur das entnehmen der gesagten fischart verboten ist oder auch das befischen
Danke


----------



## martin k (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Schonzeit*

Hi Mario!
In der Schonzeit gezielt auf die geschonte Art angeln - Nein! Schadet so manchem "Speciman-Hunter" eh nicht, mal über den eigenen Tellerrand (gibt's sowas beim "modernen" Karpfenangeln überhaupt noch?) hinauszuschauen...
Sonstige Details zum Irrsee: Such dir was anderes - da geht nichts ;-)
 - und noch ein Tipp: hab meiner Tochter vor kurzem ein Nintendo-Angelspiel geschenkt, vielleicht wäre das ja eine Möglichkeit für Dich. Wobei - bin mir nicht sicher ob man da auch Karpfenangeln kann...

Nichts für ungut - immerhin ist es bedeutend besser vorher zu fragen, als einfach drauf los zu angeln...

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Karpfencrack (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Schonzeit*

es ist nicht über all schonzeit bei uns gibts gar keine für karpfen


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Schonzeit*

Hi,


> es ist nicht über all Schonzeit bei uns gibts gar keine für karpfen


Und wie soll diese Aussage dem Threadersteller weiterhelfen??


----------



## gismowolf (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Schonzeit*

Hi Mario 84,fisch doch auf Maränen und Reinanken.Im Zellersee ist ein hervorragender Bestand vorhanden!!
Du könntest aber auch z.B. z.B.nach Niederösterreich fahren und dort auf Karpfen angeln!!:q
Oder auch nach Deutschland,auch dort gibt in vielen Bundesländern für Karpfen "keine Schonzeit"mehr!!!
Der Grund dafür ist,daß die Fischerei immer noch Landessache für die Gesetzgebung ist und viele dafür Zuständige noch nicht wissen,daß der Karpfen,der zum größten Teil für Besatzmaßnahmen aus sogenannten Aquakulturen zugekauft wird.In diesen Zuchtanstalten werden die befruchteten Fischeier im Augenpunktstadium (ca.1 Woche nach der Befruchtung) einer Wärmebehandlung unterzogen,die bewirkt,daß die Fische um ca.35% schneller wachsen,jedoch nur mehr 4-6% dieser Fische laichfähig sind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Das Selbe wird auch mit Regenbogenforellen praktiziert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Es gibt bei uns in Österreich (und wahrscheinlich in ganz Europa)schon viele Gewässer,wo Karpfen und Refos schon jahrelang nicht mehr in freier Wildbahn laichen können.In diesen Gewässern sind nach einigen Jahren nur mehr nicht laichfähige Fische vorhanden.Man kann an den Fingern abzählen,was das für den Fischbestand bedeutet!Die Bewirtschafter sagen,sie kaufen die Besatzfische bei staatlich anerkannten Zuchtanstalten,die jedoch Karpfen und Refos aufgrund der günstigeren Preise aus den großen Aquakulturen in ganz Europa zukaufen!!


----------



## Mario84 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Schonzeit*

Maränen hab ich schon zahlreich gefangen hab dort die Jahreskarte und ein Boot aber trotzdem danke für deinen Tipp!
Mir wärs nur ums Nachtfischen gegangen da es sich nächstes Wochenende mit dem Feiertag supa ergänzen hätte,aber es geht auch andersmal.


----------

